# Bowfishing?



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2007)

I am rigging up for a little carp stickin' and I have an old screw in spool that will work with my Browning Fury II. I have two new fiberglass arrows with points and the braided line.

I would like to see or read about how you set up for the carp and gar. I recall reading about some special kind of way to rig the line to the arrow but do not recall where I read it. Also, of some who do not bother with a line at all. I have shot them before while wading in shallow water using only the arrows but I think I will be shooting mostly from my boat.
I have not tried the bowfishing reels that mount to the bow or any of the newer heads that are available today. It has been over 30 years since I bowfished and even then I was not properly rigged for it.

Does anyone recall reading or seeing about using a plastic bottle with cap that sticks into a rubber stopper mounted on a bow?

Thanks,


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2007)

I found it.  There is a short video at the bottom of this link that shows the bottle set-up. I still want to read how some of you rig up. 

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/livehunts/stingray99/


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 18, 2007)

al33, i break the traditional mold when it comes to my bowfishing. i used recurves at the start, but i use compounds now. i shoot my longbows for traditional and have not yet found a way to mount my gear to one that i like ( i am VERY hard on equipment) if you have a screw in mount on the front of your curve you can do what i do. 

i shoot a screw in reel seat that goes in the stabilizer hole. i use a shakespear synergy reel loaded with 200 lb fastflite line. the arrows i use are solid fiberglass and either topped with a muzzy stingray tip or a original muzzy. i love the stingrays with the interchangeable tips. 

for attaching to the arrow, i use an ams safety slide. it is easy and cheap. if you tie to the back of the arrow, it can whip itself around the bow string and snap back and put your eye out or worse. i use no gloves on my bow string (no good to me for target shooting, but a must have for bowfishing) i wear baseball gloves to keep from cutting my hand on the line. the front of my reel seat has a thing called a third hand that i can wrap the line around if i shoot into the mud. 

if you need anything, the guys at backwater bowfishing, bowfishing extreme, or sullys bowfishing stuff are great. our own mark land here on the board is the sharpest when it comes to bowfishing and is a lot of help. pm him or email him through the muzzy site. these folks won't steer you wrong. i hope this helps and as the season gets hot, there is always room in my boat for ya!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 18, 2007)

forgot about rests!!! if you have a dedicated bow, use a epoxy rest. ( my new bow will be here tomorrow and i plan on doing a tutorial on one here) you can shoot off  the shelf, but put a pad on there or the abrasiveness of the sand and mud will take the finish off your bow!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 18, 2007)

al, did not mean to take over your thread, but here you can see mine and blazr988's setups. don't even get me started about riggin a boat for bowfishin' i am in the middle of revamping mine right now. you can see ethan checking it out!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 19, 2007)

al, i posted a set up of my new bow in the fishing section for those who are interested.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2007)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH Feral! Good info!

I do have a screw mount on the front of this Browning Fury but to be honest, the bow is in immaculate condition and I would really hate to bang it up. I had not thought about the sandy/mddy arrows and the impact they might have on the bow. I have a couple of solid fiberglass arrows with heads but no slides. I can't afford to lose another eye so I REALLY appreciate the tip. 

Thanks again, just the kind of responses and advice I need.


----------



## markland (Mar 20, 2007)

Al, I know we have talked about it before, but it would be nice if we could organize a bowfishing adventure with some of our TBG members and go shoot some fish.  I would definitely be willing, barring any schedule conflicts, to bring my boat and all the equipment anybody would need and we could shoot some fish.  Allatoona is a long way from being ready to bowfish, but I am sure there are some other areas we could hit.  What say ye?  Mark  
PS, here is what we would be fishing off of!


----------



## fredw (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark, I just don't know what to say.....big beautiful boat and nary a rod holder on it!

Seriously, great looking rig.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Mark,*

That' a great idea and generous offer!  You can sure count on me not only to participate, but to help in anyway to get it going. Heck, I would be just tickled to tag along and watch you pro's.

Awesome looking boat rig for bowfishing. The extent of my bowfishing has been just rolling up the britches and wading the shallows.

Now if we can only find an impoundment that has pigs swimming under water we might get Chris Ward to join us.


----------



## shortdawgs (Mar 28, 2007)

Mark,

You set that up and I'll rejoin just to go shoot fish with ya.


----------

